# front strap: chainlink vs checkering



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm thinking to buy a semi-custom 1911 and want to know some opinions on front strap chainlink vs checkering. I would prefer to have front/back strap checkering but this one particular model I'm looking at only comes with front chainlink and backstrap checkering.

any thoughts on chainlink vs checkering for the frontstrap?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine only has checking on the back strap and frankly I doubt I'd miss it all that much if it weren't there. The front strap is smooth. Because of the design of the pistol and the way it fits in the hand the checkering has very little real effect as the gun is well supported by the beaver tail safety riding against the web of the hand. I really think it comes down to what you personally like. I doubt there is very little diffrence in support between the two.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Rub some moisturizer (ie. lubriderm) on your shooting hand, enough to moisturize but not too much.

Grasp the unloaded gun in your shooting hand, safety on, hammer down, keeping your finger out of the triggerguard.

With your dry offhand, grasp the slide and try to torque the gun out of your shooting hand.

Figure out if the grip is ok for yourself.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

submoa said:


> Rub some moisturizer (ie. lubriderm) on your shooting hand, enough to moisturize but not too much.
> 
> Grasp the unloaded gun in your shooting hand, safety on, hammer down, keeping your finger out of the triggerguard.
> 
> ...


You have a point, but do the same thing and shoot it and it wouldn't have an effect unless you've got really weak hands. For a service gun used in all kinds of weather and muck there would be a real point to it. It all depends on what you're looking for, how you use it, and what is comfortable. It does improve overall grip.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most any texturing works, from skateboard tape to 20 lpi checkering.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

It's just a personal quirk, but I like smooth front straps. I had a pair of checkered Pachmayrs on a gun once, with the checkered rubber front strap. I was shooting a match, tried to draw too fast, and I missed the placement of my hand on the gun in Step One. Because it was "sticky," I had a hard time readjusting my grip, until the stage was over (and I'd screwed it up). It only happened once, but once was enough for me. Checkered front straps (IMO) are for people who have plenty of time to acquire a perfect firing grip, or who are so good that they can guarantee a perfect firing grip every time.

Given your two choices, I'd take the "chain link," for that reason -- easier to wiggle your fingers into place if you don't hit it just right in the leather.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I had my 1911 stippled. It works great.


----------

